# mixing ram variants?



## Bubbles407 (Jan 10, 2012)

i have a 20 gallon high planted,
with one longfin GBR, would it be possible to add an elctric blue ram and gold ram with him? would they get along ? or would it be best to get anothe GBR?
have they ever cross bred? what were the results?

or instead of other rams could i get 2 other dwarf cichlids?

thanks for all help!!!


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

They're the same fish, so yes they will cross breed. Can't say for sure what the results will be though. I'd imagine it's something in between the two parent strains.

You can mix rams with other dwarves, like apistos, but I wouldn't try it in a 20g high; there isn't enough territory for 3 dwarves.


----------



## Bamboo (Jan 12, 2011)

how are they producing " balloon " rams ? im seeing squatty lookking fish now , perhaps coming out of asia ? balloon molly , balloon red eye tetras , balloon rams ....


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

For future references, if your question isn't related to the topic in the post, make a new one instead of hi-jacking someone else's.

As for balloon fish, I do not know, though my guess is that the balloon shape comes from some sort of defect, most likely to do with the spine.


----------



## verbal (Aug 16, 2011)

All the fish you mention are varieties of the same species. You will probably have the most compatibility with a male and a female. If your aim is breeding, a pair of the same variety is probably the best bet. However for display purposes there is not a strong reason not to combine varieties.


----------

